# Avoid These 6 Muscle-Building Mistakes



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2011)

*Avoid These 6 Muscle-Building Mistakes*

By John M Berardi, April 6th, 2011

Anyone who???s ever made the transition from scrawny to brawny knows that getting big isn???t an accident. Adding pounds of muscle doesn???t just happen.

???I looked in the mirror this morning and saw I added 20 pounds! Then I won the lottery. Then???I woke up.??? 

Dream on, buddy. The reality is: gaining size and transforming your body is a concentrated assault on your physiology.

We want to help take you from scrawny to brawny. If you want to finally gain some size and learn how to add muscle the right way ??? even if you???re skeptical about being able to do it ??? we suggest you avoid the ???deadly six??? and heed our advice.

*The 6 Scrawny Guy Mistakes:* 

Mistake #1. You Collect Too Much Information. You have a handful of online fitness sites bookmarked and read an article or two every day. Perhaps you even print the articles so you can read them again later. You spend time in the forums, putting your two cents in and giving advice. But are you actually practicing what you preach? Are you really training hard in the gym and eating big in the kitchen? If you???re still scrawny, probably not.

Solution: Go on a two-week fitness media fast. That???s right. No reading fitness magazines, books, or online articles for a full 14 days. You probably already know enough of the basics to make your time in the gym worthwhile. So why don???t you get your ass in there and really start training? 

Mistake #2. You Don???t Eat Nearly Enough. Yeah, we already know you eat a lot. (That???s what everyone tells us, at least.) But if you???re still not gaining weight, guess what? You aren???t eating nearly enough. Most scrawny guys have a metabolism akin to a hummingbird hooked on trailer park meth. To combat your fast metabolism, you have to treat your fork like an American Express card: you should never leave home without it. Eat a Muscle Breakfast, Muscle Lunch, Muscle Dinner, and consume three healthy, calorie-packed Super Shakes. Now that???s eating big. And it translates to big results.

How much are you eating every day? Are you even keeping track? You don???t have to count calories, but you do have to stuff your face with healthy food multiple times per day. 

Solution: Steal our Super Shake idea and drink three every day. Drinking 3 Super Shakes will provide your body with an influx of high-quality calories, and will jump start the mass-gaining process. You???ll still have to eat big, but drinking three Super Shakes is a great start. Here are the components to a great Super Shake:

Step 1: Start with Ice

Use 1-4 cubes for a thin shake and 5 ??? 10 for a thick shake.

Step 2: Pick a Fruit

Go with frozen over fresh. Banana, strawberry, raspberry, blueberry, blackberry (or whatever sounds good).  

Step 3: Throw in a Veggie

Add some spinach or greens powder (seriously, you can???t even taste it). 

Step 4: Scoop Some Protein

Add one to two scoops of your favorite protein powder

Mistake #3. You Jump Around From Program to Program.

To get great results you have to do a few things:  

??? Pick a program that???s made for you

??? Follow the program for at least two months

??? Practice progressive overload and focus on taking a small step forward every time you???re in the gym (i.e. add more weight to the bar, take less rest, do more repetitions or sets, or perform the exercise more smoothly)  Only then can you judge a program???s effectiveness.

Pick a program (preferably something with compound movements and heavy lifting) and stick to it for at least eight weeks. And, during each week of the program, make sure you do a little more, or a little better than the previous week. 

Mistake #4. You Don???t Measure Progress.

The quickest way to become broke is to never track your spending. Well, the easiest way to stay scrawny is to never track your stats or measure your progress. That???s why brawny guys measure things like:  

??? how much weight they used for every set of every exercise of every workout 

??? how many meals they eat 

??? step on the scale every week, take girth measurements and monthly progress photos. 

Why? The more things you measure, the more progress you???ll see. Didn???t increase your weight but added 1/2 an inch to your chest? You???d never know if you didn???t measure. Measuring your progress and keeping track of your workout and nutrition ???stats??? helps show you where things are progressing and what you need to work on to keep getting results. Not getting any bigger? Are you drinking three Super Shakes and eating three ???muscle meals???? Are you sure? You???ve probably heard it before, but what gets measured gets managed. 

Solution: Get a training journal and write down the basics: sets, reps, and how much weight you used. Also, make it a weekly habit to check both your girth measurements and your body weight.

Mistake #5. You Don???t Have a Mentor or Social Support. You don???t just get thrown into a calculus class and expect to do well, especially if you don???t know how to do calculus. Instead, you have a teacher to, well, teach you.

With their help, you figure out how to do the work, and ace the class. Think about it. Does it really make sense to go at it alone? Would you just pack up all your gear and head into the jungle without a guide? Hell no! You???d pick a smart dude with a machete who knows the jungle like his own back yard to show you around. 

Try to surround yourself with other people who have the same goals as you.

Why? If you have a training partner or a group of guys to train with, a few things will happen:

??? you???ll go to the gym consistently 

??? you???ll push yourself on hard exercises 

??? you???ll have someone to share the setbacks and triumphs of gaining muscle

Solution: Find someone who???s done what you want to do and ask for their advice. See what kind of habits they follow, then do the exact same thing. 

Mistake #6. You Try To Do Too Much At Once. 

Here???s the truth: gaining weight is as simple as following a series of well thought out habits.

Thing is, the habits have to be conducive to building muscle. (Duh.) Follow bad habits like not eating enough or jumping from program to program and you???ll look the same next year as you do right now. Follow good habits (like the solutions we???ve given you) and you???ll be well on your way to making a huge body transformation. But here???s the kicker: if you try to do all these new habits at once, you???ll undoubtedly fail.

Remember, your bad habits were developed over years and you???ve been practicing them every day. So, to overcome them and adopt a new set of habits, it???ll take time and lots of practice. But it can be done. 

Solution: Choose only one new habit to follow and stick with it, and it alone, for at least 2 weeks, until you have it mastered. In fact, don???t move on to the next habit until this first one is mastered.

Pick any habit from the list below and follow that for the next two weeks. After that, move on to another and another until you???re following every habit consistently.  

??? Go on a two-week fitness media fast. 

??? Drink 3 Super Shakes every day. 

??? Pick a program that was written for your goal and stick to it.

??? Keep a workout journal and/or track your girth measurements. 

??? Train with a mentor or group of like-minded guys with similar goals.  

###

Edited version to remove the sales talk.

From Precision Nutrition's web site.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Solution: Steal our Super Shake idea and drink three every day. Drinking 3 Super Shakes will provide your body with an influx of high-quality calories, and will jump start the mass-gaining process. You???ll still have to eat big, but drinking three Super Shakes is a great start. Here are the components to a great Super Shake:
> 
> Step 1: Start with Ice
> 
> ...


That is a pussy weight gain shake. I'll take my 3 glasses of 24oz chocolate milk over there fruit and water any day. The rest of the article is fine though.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That is a pussy weight gain shake. I'll take my 3 glasses of 24oz chocolate milk over there fruit and water any day. The rest of the article is fine though.



Did you miss Step #4???


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> Did you miss Step #4???


No but with protein, assuming it's about the same as mine, only adds 200 calories. That's like a 400 calories shake if it's got 5 bucks worth of raspberries in it. That's all well and good too, but it's not a super weight gain shake or whatever they called it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2011)

My son was trying to gain weight and used the following shake,

2 cups whole milk
2 scoops chocolate ice cream
1/4 cup whipping cream
3 scoops chocolate whey protein
1 banana
ice to add thickness

Maybe not the most healthy shake but he did gain about 15 pounds in 2 months and not all was fat. He is an ectomorph and has a hell of a time gaining any weight.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

How much protein per scoop? I just do 3 cups of whole milk and 3-4 TBPS chocolate syrup and 1 scoop whey but mine is 26g per scoop.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> How much protein per scoop? I just do 3 cups of whole milk and 3-4 TBPS chocolate syrup and 1 scoop whey but mine is 26g per scoop.


 
27g per scoop, but he used heaping scoops.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My son was trying to gain weight and used the following shake,
> 
> 2 cups whole milk
> 2 scoops chocolate ice cream
> ...



That's what I'm talking about! 

I remember being a teenager and making my own protein shakes. Had a blender and would fill it nearly to the top with peanut butter, milk, raw eggs, ice cream, and whatever else I found in the kitchen and refrigerator.

One time (not at band camp) I filled up and drank two of the Oster pitchers and then - not long after - watched it all spill into the sink. Couldn't keep it down I'd drank so much.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2011)

We drank some damn crazy things Curt. Now at my age is I want to get fat it isn't that hard. LOL


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That is a pussy weight gain shake. I'll take my 3 glasses of 24oz chocolate milk over there fruit and water any day. The rest of the article is fine though.


You are wrong my friend. The shake you have is a fat-ass shake


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My son was trying to gain weight and used the following shake,
> 
> 2 cups whole milk
> 2 scoops chocolate ice cream
> ...


That is the benefit of being in your teens. The older we get the smarter we get. I would get fat as that shake.



Curt James said:


> That's what I'm talking about!
> 
> *I remember being a teenager* and making my own protein shakes. Had a blender and would fill it nearly to the top with peanut butter, milk, raw eggs, ice cream, and whatever else I found in the kitchen and refrigerator.


 


Anabolic5150 said:


> We drank some damn crazy things Curt. Now at my age is I want to get fat it isn't that hard. LOL


 XX2


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No but with protein, assuming it's about the same as mine, only adds 200 calories. That's like a 400 calories shake if it's got 5 bucks worth of raspberries in it. That's all well and good too, but it's not a super weight gain shake or whatever they called it.



You're focusing solely on calories.  Calories don't build muscle, protein does.  Minimum of one gram of protein per pound of body weight EVERY DAY to build muscle.  

You drink 2,000 calories of sugar every day and sure, you're gonna gain weight, but it's all gonna be lard right around your waste.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> You are wrong my friend. The shake you have is a fat-ass shake





ALBOB said:


> You're focusing solely on calories.  Calories don't build muscle, protein does.  Minimum of one gram of protein per pound of body weight EVERY DAY to build muscle.
> 
> You drink 2,000 calories of sugar every day and sure, you're gonna gain weight, but it's all gonna be lard right around your waste.


I know that drinking whole milk isn't for everyone but it seemed like this article was talking about ectomorphs. Yes most of you would get fat doing what I do, which is 5000+ calories a day 1500-2000 from whole milk. I had a very tough time gaining any weight without eating a shit load of calories and it works for me.

 And, albob, if you aren't in a caloric surplus you can't gain weight, no matter how much protein you eat you still need to take in more calories than you burn. Of course you need to eat protein too but milk has plenty of protein. Built actually suggested I drink all that milk and I have gone from 148-181 with the same body fat, in ten weeks.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know that drinking whole milk isn't for everyone but it seemed like this article was talking about ectomorphs. Yes most of you would get fat doing what I do, which is 5000+ calories a day 1500-2000 from whole milk. I had a very tough time gaining any weight without eating a shit load of calories and it works for me.
> 
> And, albob, if you aren't in a caloric surplus you can't gain weight, no matter how much protein you eat you still need to take in more calories than you burn. Of course you need to eat protein too but milk has plenty of protein. Built actually suggested I drink all that milk and I have gone from 148-181 with the same body fat, in ten weeks.


 No offense but there is NO WAY you gained 33 lb of muscle in 10 weeks or 3.3 lbs of muscle per week. Unless you were on AAS. BY looking at your avi i dont think this was the case.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

It's all been completely documented with pictures and daily journal updates. I'm 6'1 though so if you gained 30+ pounds it would probably look like ago more on your smaller frame. I can prove I weight 180, but if you don't think those before pics looked like I was 148 I guess I can't prove that anymore.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know that drinking whole milk isn't for everyone but it seemed like this article was talking about ectomorphs. Yes most of you would get fat doing what I do, which is 5000+ calories a day 1500-2000 from whole milk. I had a very tough time gaining any weight without eating a shit load of calories and it works for me.
> 
> And, albob, if you aren't in a caloric surplus you can't gain weight, no matter how much protein you eat you still need to take in more calories than you burn. Of course you need to eat protein too but milk has plenty of protein. Built actually suggested I drink all that milk and I have gone from 148-181 with the same body fat, in ten weeks.



#1  You're absolutely correct, you have to be in a caloric surplus in order to gain weight.  If I even hinted otherwise I appologize.  BUT, just gaining "weight" doesn't mean anything.  It's the type of weight you gain that's important.  I could put on 20 lbs of fat, so what?  My post was centered on gaining muscle.

#2 If that shake is putting muscle on you, great.  Keep it up.  Great job.  It's just that I'd bet a lot of money it wouldn't work for a large percentage of the population.  Most folks would get fat off that shake.

#3  Built told you to do that?  Yeah big deal.   She's a girl.  A skinny girl at that.  What does she know?  She should be in the kitchen makin' me a sammich. 


**ALBOB runs and hides. **


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

Like I said, seemed like the article was talking to people having a hard time gaining weight/eating enough. You are right, most people should not do it and I wasn't saying they should. But anyone who is naturally very skinny and has a hard time gaining weight milk isn't a bad choice. It has 150 calories and 11g of sugar per serving, which is a fair amount I agree, but not the majority of the calories. But when you got to eat 4000-5000 calories a day to see any gains it has its place.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2011)

I just farted.


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> It's all been completely documented with pictures and daily journal updates. I'm 6'1 though so if you gained 30+ pounds it would probably look like ago more on your smaller frame. I can prove I weight 180, but if you don't think those before pics looked like I was 148 I guess I can't prove that anymore.


 
dude, there you go again. Im 6'2 , 30+ pounds dont just "blend" in with a 6'2 frame. 
have your scale calibrated ..or somn


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2011)

Phineas said:


> I just farted.



It smelled of turkey bacon mixed with eggs and broccoli. Heavier on the brocolli, though. A minor follow-up fart came about a minute after but didn't quite have the effect of the first. However, the second was notable for its heavier emphasis on the cottage cheese and whey I enjoyed shortly before the eggs, turkey bacon, and broccoli.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 8, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> dude, there you go again. Im 6'2 , 30+ pounds dont just "blend" in with a 6'2 frame.
> have your scale calibrated ..or somn


I use the gym scale and I have two home scales. I didnt say it blended, I said if your 5'7 it's slightly more noticeable but I gained 2 inches to my arms, 5 inches to my legs, and almost 4 to my chest I don't understand how you can't tell I'm 30 pounds heavier in the pictures I posted. It's not like I'm just saying this without any evidence. Here I even added another picture of me at 148 pounds in the gallery, and I look it. And I'm 181 now, which I have even more pics of, they are in my contest thread.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 8, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> We drank some damn crazy things Curt. Now at my age is I want to get fat it isn't that hard. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was over 40 before I could gain any kind of weight. Now I really have to watch my gut.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I was over 40 before I could gain any kind of weight. Now I really have to watch my gut.


 
Never had a problem gaining "weight". Took me a long time to learn to eat to gain muscle. Now I just have to make sure to do my cardio to keep the bodyfat in check.


----------



## misha2dope (Apr 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That is a pussy weight gain shake. I'll take my 3 glasses of 24oz chocolate milk over there fruit and water any day. The rest of the article is fine though.



do you even lift?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 9, 2011)

Why are you guys giving me shit for this? It's not an uncommon thing for people to drink milk to get extra calories. Gazhole wrote articles about adding whole milk to every meal to get calories and no one said shit about that. Built tells people to drink whole milk all the fucking time too. There is even a well known widely accredited program called squats and milk, where you drink a whole fucking gallon every day. So shove that smart ass comment up your ignorant ass.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That is a pussy weight gain shake. I'll take my 3 glasses of 24oz chocolate milk over there fruit and water any day. The rest of the article is fine though.


I agree. Any serious hardgainer simply needs more calories. 



Anabolic5150 said:


> My son was trying to gain weight and used the following shake,
> 
> 2 cups whole milk
> 2 scoops chocolate ice cream
> ...


Nothing wrong with this shake - it's got protein, fruit, healthy natural saturated animal fat... really, this is clearly perfect for him - evidenced by his successful weight-gain. Nice that you knew what to do to help him. 

________________________________________________
Now you two - OutWhey and ALBOB - what's your problem?



OutWhey said:


> You are wrong my friend. The shake you have is a fat-ass shake





ALBOB said:


> You're focusing solely on calories.  Calories don't build muscle, protein does.


 this is flat-out wrong.


ALBOB said:


> Minimum of one gram of protein per pound of body weight EVERY DAY to build muscle.
> 
> You drink 2,000 calories of sugar every day and sure, you're gonna gain weight, but it's all gonna be lard right around your waste.



2000 calories of sugar - now that depends on a few things, doesn't it? The type of sugar, the overall caloric excess, and of course training and the rest of his diet. 

BTW it's "waist", not "waste". 


OutWhey said:


> No offense but there is NO WAY you gained 33 lb of muscle in 10 weeks or 3.3 lbs of muscle per week. Unless you were on AAS. BY looking at your avi i dont think this was the case.


He's documented it. He was rail-thin when he started, I've been watching his progress and the kid's on fire. He's also young - remember, a young man's test levels might as well be gear - that's why they can gain so fast when they start doing everything right. hateschool's got a window of opportunity he's never going to have again and he knows it - and he's taking full advantage of it. 

I mean shit, wouldn't you?



ALBOB said:


> #1  You're absolutely correct, you have to be in a caloric surplus in order to gain weight.  If I even hinted otherwise I appologize.  BUT, just gaining "weight" doesn't mean anything.  It's the type of weight you gain that's important.  I could put on 20 lbs of fat, so what?  My post was centered on gaining muscle.


Right - we're all talking muscle here, yep. 


ALBOB said:


> #2 If that shake is putting muscle on you, great.  Keep it up.  Great job.  It's just that I'd bet a lot of money it wouldn't work for a large percentage of the population.  Most folks would get fat off that shake.


They would - if it created a caloric surplus that exceeded their ability to grow muscle. Just like any other food. 



ALBOB said:


> #3  Built told you to do that?  Yeah big deal.   She's a girl.  A skinny girl at that.  What does she know?  She should be in the kitchen makin' me a sammich.



Yes, you run and hide, BITCH. <cracks whip>



ALBOB said:


> **ALBOB runs and hides. **



Built was a fat chick for twenty years, but she was also a very, VERY skinny teenager. I remember forcing food down to the point of pain every time I ate; it was frustrating beyond belief. I HATED being skinny. Had I known what to do when I was seventeen and rail-thin... bygones. 

 (I was 5'7" and weighed 117 lbs soaking wet; you could practically watch my meals working their way through me, yanno, like a rat in a snake..."are you enjoying your rat, dear", like that.)

Being skinny really sucked. Being fat sucked too. 



ihateschoolmt said:


> I use the gym scale and I have two home scales. I didnt say it blended, I said if your 5'7 it's slightly more noticeable but I gained 2 inches to my arms, 5 inches to my legs, and almost 4 to my chest I don't understand how you can't tell I'm 30 pounds heavier in the pictures I posted. It's not like I'm just saying this without any evidence. Here I even added another picture of me at 148 pounds in the gallery, and I look it. And I'm 181 now, which I have even more pics of, they are in my contest thread.


Seriously - what the hell is your collective problem with this kid? He's busting his ass in the gym, eating his wheaties (and my wheaties, and everybody else's wheaties...), drinking his milk and growing like a weed - which is EXACTLY what we admonish most newbie kids to do when they join here. ihate is an ironmagazine success. 

Is THAT what pisses you off so much? Hey ihate - they're jealous! 

Now ALBOB, go make this skinny girl a sammich. 

Peace.


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 10, 2011)

Built you are right, ganging up on him (which i dont think anybody collectively did) isnt right. however i do not believe him, i might be wrong, but i just dont. we are the same height and he claims to be only 13 lbs lighter than me, compering our two pictures together could you come to that conclusion. but like i said, i might be wrong.

i looked like him at 160 pounds..


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Built you are right, ganging up on him (which i dont think anybody collectively did) isnt right. however i do not believe him, i might be wrong, but i just dont. we are the same height and he claims to be only 13 lbs lighter than me, compering our two pictures together could you come to that conclusion. but like i said, i might be wrong.
> 
> i looked like him at 160 pounds..


That is because you had no legs. 

ihate has legs. Long ones. And he does heavy squats and deads. 

Guys who look smaller than their weight always do. Guys who look bigger than their weight don't have legs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 10, 2011)

I can see how you came to that conclusion. You do look much bigger than me in the picture you have posted, however, I have big legs (25 inches+, taking measurement at the biggest part and flexed)and a big back compared to my arms and  chest. Considering I only had 20 inch legs when I started, I would guess a good 15-20 pounds of my gains went right to the legs. If I gained a solid 13 pounds in my arms and chest, then we would probably look about the same. I assume you legs are much bigger than 25 inches?

Regardless of why I look smaller, be it bone density, small arms or any other factors, I'll go ahead and settle this issue right now.





YouTube Video


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2011)

Built said:


> I________________________________________________
> Now you two - OutWhey and ALBOB - what's your problem?
> 
> 
> ...




??? When did sugar start building muscle??? 

Yeah, yeah.  If I have a 50/50 chance of getting something right, I'll get it wrong 100% of the time.  That's especially true when it comes to spelling.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Milk is has a lot of sugar, but it's no where near all sugar.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Milk is has a lot of sugar, but it's no where near all sugar.



I know but, that wasn't the statement that she said was wrong.  

*ALBOB:* "You're focusing solely on calories. Calories don't build muscle, protein does."
*Built:* "this is flat-out wrong."

Now I will admit that protein will only build muscles if the person is in a caloric surplus.  You and I already clarified that.  What I don't understand is how Built can say that simple calories (sugar and/or fat) will build muscle while protein won't.


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2011)

That's not what I said. The statement "calories don't build muscle" in and of itself is wrong. Anything that follows this incorrect phrase is superfluous. 


You do need SOME protein - specifically, essential amino acids,  to build muscle; surprisingly it's not all that much if you're in a surplus. I LIKE protein, I find it FILLING, but I rely upon it for satiety. Beyond a certain point, once you get in the protein (and the essential fatty acids) you need, the rest barely matters to a young man on a very successful bulk. To those of us who must curtail our intake, whole 'nother story.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2011)

Built said:


> That's not what I said. The statement "calories don't build muscle" in and of itself is wrong. Anything that follows this incorrect phrase is superfluous.
> 
> 
> You do need SOME protein - specifically, essential amino acids,  to build muscle; surprisingly it's not all that much if you're in a surplus. I LIKE protein, I find it FILLING, but I rely upon it for satiety. Beyond a certain point, once you get in the protein (and the essential fatty acids) you need, the rest barely matters to a young man on a very successful bulk. To those of us who must curtail our intake, whole 'nother story.



So it looks like you and I are saying the same thing, just going about it different ways.

See, if you were in the kitchen making me a sammich we wouldn't be having these problems.


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

When I was a teen bodybuilder, reading Muscle Media 2000 when it came out, I wish I had known test is made form cholesterol, saturated fat, and salt and sugar lowers it then I would have never taken those GainersFuel!


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 12, 2011)

Built said:


> That is because you had no legs.


 
and you know this how?


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

I used to make my own weightgainer shake.. Milk, oats, banana, whey,.. the possibilities are limitless.. When I was really skinny and had a VERY hard time gaining weight, I would even put ice cream in there. However I dont recommend this to most as it will contribute to fat gain. At that time I just didnt care, I just wanted to be bigger! lol


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I can see how you came to that conclusion. You do look much bigger than me in the picture you have posted, however, I have big legs (25 inches+, taking measurement at the biggest part and flexed)and a big back compared to my arms and chest. Considering I only had 20 inch legs when I started, I would guess a good 15-20 pounds of my gains went right to the legs. If I gained a solid 13 pounds in my arms and chest, then we would probably look about the same. I assume you legs are much bigger than 25 inches?
> 
> Regardless of why I look smaller, be it bone density, small arms or any other factors, I'll go ahead and settle this issue right now.
> 
> ...


 
Now I believe you, props


----------

